# Will a Gary Fisher Genesis Big Sur survive a 340# Clyde?



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Scored a 19" 2007 Gary Fisher Genesis Big Sur for $406. Made with GF Platinum ZR9000 aluminum, Deore LX & LX Mega 9 components, Hayes 9 hydraulic brakes, and Rock Shok TORA shocks.

It looks strong (haven't picked it up yet), but some 2006 Gen1's had frame crack issues at seat post. Supposedly fixed in 2007 and no longer has the carbon rear stays, all ZR9000 aluminum.

It is like pristine shape. Gets me into disk brakes and decent components for $400... It also is known to have a long reach, which is what I wanted.

But will I destroy it? Not a thrasher, but I am confident and can carve lines. Mostly urban use with mild singletrack in hilly to mild mountain Virginia.

Should I use it, or use it to swap for something stronger? I am 340#, down from almost 400, and still loosing...

Tried to get pics that show frame welds and components...

Thanks!
Rmpl


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Hmmm, no comments? Must have asked a stupid question...  It's a Gary Fisher ZR9000 bike after all...

Picked up the bike today. Feels stronger than the LBS bikes in the flex dept. Some good gusset reinforcement at head and where rear chainstays connect to bottom bracket.

Besides the 32 spoke rear, I think this bike is going to be just what I have been looking for... It was so clean and mildly used, it looked like it came off the LBS floor. Only problem was the rear Hayes 9 caliper needs to be rebuilt. Leaked out the fluid...

Rmpl


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

There were a rash of Fisher bikes from that era that seemed to have more than their share of frame failures, especially at that top tube/seat tube/seat stay junction. Many of those looked like they were designed to fail with the seat stays attaching to the seat tube lower than the top tube did. Yours looks to be a more common design where they all sort of meet together. 

A well built 32h wheel should be fine. It would be prudent to have a qualified wheel mechanic check the tension to get it as even as possible. 

I would run a long seatpost with no shims just to add a little more stability (if that's possible) to that area and then go riding.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

The stock Bontrager seat tube goes in pretty far on my setting, as I am shorter than the previous owner who was tall. The pic is of the seat height for him. Mine is quite a bit lower, so more beef in the tube.

After pricing out Hayes replacement parts and age of system, I just upgraded both brakes to the new Deore XT M8000 system. It was on sale at Performance for $129 each kit, and then I used two $20 off coupons from their web site. Figured I can't beat that deal on a raved about brake system.... Now need to add 203mm up front and 180 in back.

I will see how the wheels hold up. They are Deore M525 hubs, so the rear will be the test...

I figure, worst case, I at least got some components I can transfer to another frame if I break it. Bike only cost me $375 and a two hour drive to go get it. The RockShox TORA Solo Air forks aired up to 160psi feel nice too, unlike my mushy, compressed SunTours on the old Trek 820.... I think I will be OK....

Rmpl


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Make sure those shimano M525 hubs have been recently overhauled. The hubs will last along time with clean grease and Correct tightening. Loose cones and dirty grease will ruin them.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Just an update: Finally went for my first ride on the Fisher Big Sur.... Did a night ride with my daughter through University of Virginia. Wow, what an awesome bike! It was like butter... The bike felt solid under my 340# and no serious flex. Matter of fact, it felt stiffer and more in control than my steel Trek 820. The 32 spoke wheels did not give me any concern, but time will show if they can handle me or not.

Do have to adjust the positions of the new Deore XT M8000 brake levers and the LX Mega-9 shifters, but that is it... Have some Maxxis Holy Rollers coming in to swap out the Bontrager knobbies.

Can't wait for more rides...

Rmpl


----------

